# recovering data off an emmc in tablet?



## remixedcat (May 16, 2016)

My Insingia Flex windows 8.1 tablet died and it can't charge, turn on, or anything. 

I have some data I need off internal memory (emmc "card) and I opened it up and can't really find a "card" or anything...

is there any way to recover data from it?? or am I just SoL?


----------



## blobster21 (May 16, 2016)

If you can't turn it on, and there's no removable memory sticks acting like an internal drive, there's not much to expect i'm afraid....

edit : just being curious, once you cracked it open, did you the same kind of quick and dirty fix ( https://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2015/08/09/insignia-flex-elite-7-85-emmc-problem-motherboard-wtf/ )


----------



## remixedcat (May 16, 2016)

I tried to move wires around and even tried to reseat everything I can and even check for any damage and there was none


----------



## Caring1 (May 16, 2016)

eMMC is like the memory chips on graphics cards, they are fixed and can't be removed.
Once they are stuffed you lose all the data.


----------



## remixedcat (May 17, 2016)

Crap, well thank y'all... I may have to take it into a place to see if they can find out what's wrong with the tablet.. could be the charging port since no LEDs turn on even.. hope it's something simple as that!


----------



## OneMoar (May 17, 2016)

probably a failed battery
I assume you tried holding the power button down for 30 seconds or so


----------



## remixedcat (May 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 17, 2016)

Could be a cold joint... reheat the IC... you have to see if it is a dedicated IC or atop the CPU.

Sometimes puting in a fridge or heating up may kick it back for a moment... but seldom.

EDIT.

Lulz, looked at the link above... such a mess  It had to be it.


----------



## remixedcat (May 18, 2016)

How long to put in the fridge


----------



## truth teller (May 18, 2016)

if you are handy enough (steady hands and patience) you can try locate the emmc chip, remove it from the board (heat gun + copious amounts of flux), get its datasheet, bridge some wires from its appropriate pins to an sdcard size adapter and try ti read it like a normal sdcard. ive done this only once but it does work (if its really an emmc)
here is a semi-random link with more info on this. you can use that same procedure if you can find testpoints or vias on the pcb that allow you to accomplish the same without removing the chip.
its already f*ked and the data is lost, you aint gonna make it worse than it already is
gl


----------



## jaggerwild (May 23, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> My Insingia Flex windows 8.1 tablet died and it can't charge, turn on, or anything.
> 
> I have some data I need off internal memory (emmc "card) and I opened it up and can't really find a "card" or anything...
> 
> is there any way to recover data from it?? or am I just SoL?



 Have you tried hooking up an external display see if it works? Anything insignia run far away Best Buy products=FAIL! Also look into replacing the spot where the power cord plugs in.


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2016)

Nope nothing...


----------



## newtekie1 (May 23, 2016)

truth teller said:


> if you are handy enough (steady hands and patience) you can try locate the emmc chip, remove it from the board (heat gun + copious amounts of flux), get its datasheet, bridge some wires from its appropriate pins to an sdcard size adapter and try ti read it like a normal sdcard. ive done this only once but it does work (if its really an emmc)
> here is a semi-random link with more info on this. you can use that same procedure if you can find testpoints or vias on the pcb that allow you to accomplish the same without removing the chip.
> its already f*ked and the data is lost, you aint gonna make it worse than it already is
> gl




I wouldn't say that it won't make it worse, it could easily destroy the flash chip. 

IMO, if the data is really important, I'd send it off to a data recovery service before doing anything possibly destructive.


----------

